# Probleme mit dem PC/Bildschirm



## heartxshaped (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo, also ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC bzw. mit meinem Bildschirm, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher. Mein PC und mein Bildschirm haben immer perfekt funktioniert, doch das letzte mal als ich meinen PC eingeschalten habe lief alles ganz normal bis zu dem Teil wo dann "Microsoft Windows XP" auf dem Bildschrim zusehen ist und dann eigentlich die Benutzerkonten auftauchen sollen. Das Problem ist sie tauchen nicht mehr auf sondern der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Der PC und der Bildschirm sind zwar eingeschalten, aber trotzdem gehts einfach nicht weiter. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Problem am PC oder am Bildschirm liegt. Könnte mir jemand bitte hilfen? BITTE?! Bin nämlich schon total verzweifelt. Bitte


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (28. Juli 2007)

Bleibt der Schwarze Bildschirm auch wenn du eine weile wartest? Bei mir ist dass auch manchmal. Mach am besten alle CD/DVD/Disketten/Speicherkarten raus, und schau obs dann geht. ansonsten wurde ich evtl. mal abgesicherter Modus probieren, oder auch mal die Startdateien wiederherstellen.


----------



## PC Heini (28. Juli 2007)

Grüss Dich

Probier mal im abgesicherten Modus zu starten. Sollte dies auch nicht hinhauen, so starte mit der W XP CD und mach ne Systemreparatur / Wiederherstellung.


----------



## heartxshaped (28. Juli 2007)

danke für die tipps .. leider hat nichts funktioniert .. der bildschirm bleibt einfach schwarz


----------



## fluessig (29. Juli 2007)

Wenn dir selbst im abgesicherten Modus der Zugang zur Oberfläche verwehrt bleibt, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass es an Windows selbst liegt. Im abgesicherten Modus kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass dein Bildschirm mit Einstellungen (800*600*256Farben@60Hz, glaub ich) betrieben wird, die er auf jeden Fall darstellen kann. 

Wenn du mit der Windows CD bootest kannst du Windows automatisch reparieren lassen. Am Anfang Windows installieren wählen, dann wenn er dein System erkennt die Option "Vorhandene Installation automatisch reparieren" wählen. 

Achtung: Du musst dann alle Updates für Windows die seit dem Erscheinen deiner Installations-CD veröffentlicht wurden erneut installieren.

Danach sollte alles wie gewohnt funktionieren.


----------



## heartxshaped (30. Juli 2007)

hab das problem aber schon behoben und es funktioniert wieder alles

danke an alle^^


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Du solltest zumindest sagen, was Du gemacht hast, damit andere Suchende was davon haben.

Bitten, verzweifelt flehen und dann einfach sagen "ich habs geschafft.Fertig" ist nicht die feine Art;-)
Ich habe Deinen Dank gelesen, ich meine nur, Hilf auch den Anderen..

mfg chmee


----------



## heartxshaped (30. Juli 2007)

Systemreparatur  hat am ende doch funktioniert ^^ 

sorry .. aber ich bin erst neu hier^^ hab mich halt angemeldet weil ich dieses problem hatte


----------

